# QE Gateshead only 3 follicles



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi,

Im super new to all this but weve been going through ivf at QE and day 7 we only have 3 follicles, has anyone else only had 3 and been successful?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, munkies!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I had 4 follies, 2 eggs, only one fertilised and was put back, and I got a BFP! I am not in exactly the same situation, but it is true when they say it can only take one!

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

North East ~ CLICK HERE There is a thread there for people having treatment at your clinic.

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## Redhead74 (May 29, 2012)

HI there - it is true that it does only take the one! However, I only had 3 folicles and only got 2 eggs out of them. Both fertilised and had both put back in but unfortunately it was not a positive result at the end.What is your AMH?


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

Hiya, sorry I still haven't picked up the lingo? Whats AMH? Thanks Sue I'll try that... They haven't suggested cancelling they have advised to go ahead we have 2 at 16? and 1 at 14 and our EC is Tuesday, The whole thing is just a major worry, How did you find the egg collection? Rachel


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, sorry I can't offer much in the way of advice but wanted to say all the best of luck with you EC.  We re also having treatment at QE and they have been great so far. Sure they wouldn't recommended proceeding to collection if they weren't confident.

Lots of luck xxx


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

wow really how you getting on? No i know we'll just have to wait and see its the waiting thats the worst how far along are you?


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

We started with a cycle of IUI but I started it the same day as my gramps passed away. Mi then started bleeding the day after my second sca, and right through that weekend (right through his funeral). Went in on the Monday and was told had to abandon cycle as lining had thinned too much with the bleeding.  Was due to start again with my next cycle... But started bleeding again 3 days later.

I have been advised to. I've to IVF and felt IUI didn't give enough control over my body.  Suits me but maybe I'm a control freak.

We start down regulating on Monday with pre-stim scan on 27th and provisional EC on 9th July.  

Good luck xxx


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

aww wow same to you if I can say anything about down regging is get sleep as it almost killed me and dont do your injections at teatime as thats what was making me wake up at 4am every day for a month... sorry to here about your gramps xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Hun, trying to organise so do DR in morning before work and once start stimms do menopur at night!  Just got to work out times as do work late some nights.  Just hoping menopur is ok this time as didn't do too well with it on IUI but t was lower dose! So are you guys based in Newcastle? We're in Whickham.


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

were in Darlington!! I just heard the QE was the best in the north east... my hubbys a fireman in Birtley tho which Is quite close... Im not so confident this treatments going to work for us but im trying to remain positive.. the clinics been great especially Issac and Victoria xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

I work all over the north east so am fairly familiar with Darlington.  Work as far north as Dumfries in Scotland and as far south as York and Thirsk. Wow hubby's job must be interesting, my friend is a fire fighter in Scotland and he loves the job!  My hubby is painter and decorator but has his own business so is all over the country.  Most commonly found in Berwick or London at the moment!

We are under Dr Aird and he has been fantastic and I have to say Victoria is my ab fav nurse.  I had to lose weight to start the IUI and she did my weekly weight check (except the first one where it was Lorraine and I went home in tears! Sensitive subject tho, fertility and weight,).  We have also had Jackie and Katie along the journey and everyone is really nice there. They always know you by name when you arrive which makes things easier!


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey girls, hope you don't mind if I join in, just wanted to say I've been at QE for a year and think they're amazing, and I completely trust them to do the right things and absolutely know what you mean about Victoria, she is beautiful. She makes it bearable! I fact all th staff are great. Good luck to you both xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi amp-, wishing you all the best too.  Last morning of normality today before starting DR tomorrow! Have a nice long weekend x


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

big injection done EC in 35 hrs scared


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

That's brilliant, good luck


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah that's brilliant. So is that today or tomorrow? I'm lost off with all these bank holidays. Will have everything crossed for you and let us know how you get on x


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

Tomorrow eeek thanks guys I'm absolutely scared to death, how's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Had my first buserelin injection this morning. Don't mind the jags but nervous for the side effects  

Sending you lots of           lots of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

Siide effects wernt great mentally but they stop as soon as the menpur kicks in mood sings hot flushes and feeling sick just stay positive and push yourself to do normal things big hugs xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't be scared, honestly you're in such good hands. I know it's so natural to be worried though. You'll be fine and it'll be over soon. It's such a roller coaster. I found D/R fine both times, it was the oestrogen tablets when I was on a fet that killed me! With D/R I kept waiting for the monster alter ego to appear and it never did. I remember sleeping loads though. It's lovely when it just flies by and over before you know it x


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

How did you find the suppositries after? Its awful certainly wasn't prepared for the emotional rollercoaster, did you put on weight? Xx


----------



## petal38 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I'm also at the QE - have been for nearly a year now as started out on this journey with 3 IUI's which were all a BFN (to be honest wish i'd just jumped straight into the IVF in hindsight).  The staff are truly amazing there - we are so so lucky to be in their hands!   

Hey Munkies, i don't know which protocol you are on, but my first IVF cycle was cancelled due to poor response - i think i only had 2 follies and 3 is their minimum.  Just had my ET last week on the short protocol and the difference for me personally was pretty amazing - see my other recent posts.  Just keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP   

I also feel very bloated on these suppositories!!  My boobs are also sore on them (usually more so in the evening .... well, and as for the wind!!  And they are making me constipated - pretty grim all in all - anyone else having these joyful side effects?

Good vibes to you all - this 2ww is hard and driving me round the  at times ....  X


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

well that kinda gives me some hope petal as weve only got 2 large follies and 1 smaller one so they must think its worth going ahead I did the long protocol and ec tom and et on thur hopefully ill be pupo by friday good luck hope it works this time for you im dreading the 2ww xxx


----------



## Redhead74 (May 29, 2012)

Hi there - how did you egg collection go - how is everything. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi munkies, have you tad your ET then? Are you now officially PUPO?  Fingers crossed it all went well xxx


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi guys How you all getting on? Well we got 2 follys one eggy one transfer and im now 4dp3dt peeing on a stick since friday to see if the HCG had gone got a big fat neg yest we have a faint pos today we have one positive digital and 4 faint positives.... xxxx


----------



## Redhead74 (May 29, 2012)

thats fab news....hope all continues well - keep us posted x


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

Thankyou RH how you getting on ? x


----------



## Redhead74 (May 29, 2012)

hey - I have down reg for 2 weeks and have been stim for 1 week  - got a scan on wednesday - I hope the follicles respond to treatment as it was poor last attempt and only had 3 follicles - I remember telling you about it as you were worried about the same thing xx


----------



## munkies (Jun 1, 2012)

You did indeed and remember your advice... It only takes one..... fingers crossed for wed do you feel any different to last time? xx


----------



## Redhead74 (May 29, 2012)

no different at all - i think the drugs are similar  - lets just hope wednesday tells a different story. How r u feeling? Any more positive sticks? x


----------

